
Lua Internal Development History Released - daurnimator
https://github.com/lua
======
daurnimator
At the lua workshop this year I spoke about my efforts to convert the
historical source code of lua into git form. Until now this history was
private to the lua team.

I finally put the last pieces together and have now pushed the results to
github.

It's split into 4 repositories:

    
    
      - Main source: https://github.com/lua/lua
      - Tests: https://github.com/lua/tests
      - luac: https://github.com/lua/luac
      - manual: https://github.com/lua/manual
    

See my talk's notes for more info:
[https://www.lua.org/wshop16/Daurnimator.pdf](https://www.lua.org/wshop16/Daurnimator.pdf)

------
AstroJetson
I saw that you use reposurgeon, an Eric Raymond project. Did you have problems
with reposurgeon or did things go pretty smoothly?

